

Snowden: A Manifesto for the Truth - meriksson
http://meriksson.net/snowden-a-manifesto-for-the-truth

======
pkfrank
Thanks for posting this. It was infuriating to try and find the full text of
this manifesto (in English); I finally turned to HN and found this submission.

It boggles the (my) mind that no major news outlets in the US printed the
whole text, even though it's only five short paragraphs.

